# Hinterbau-Lager RMX



## akmonides (1. Dezember 2007)

hi leute,
brauch neue lager für mein rmx. hab mich zwar schon im forum umgesehen, aber nicht wirklich brauchbares für mich gefunden, oder einfach nur übersehen. 
hat jemand ne genaue bezeichnung der lager, da ich die auf den lagerringen versehene nummer im katalog der lagerfirma nicht unter dieser bezeichnung gefunden habe. vielleicht nur ne bezeichnung für übersee-teile. laut lagerring-bezeichnung sind´s INA-Lager. 
ausserdem hab ich festgestellt, dass das offene haupt-nadelleger spiel hat, was mich doch etwas verwundert. die lagerwelle, die durchgeschoben wird und an der die schwinge hängt, sieht nicht eingelaufen aus. 
kann mir jemand wieterhelfen?

gruß


----------



## Grüner Hulk (1. Dezember 2007)

Wenn die Sachen vom alten rm7 passen, dann kann ich Dich damit zuschmeissen. Weiss aber nicht obs passt. Musst Du vielleicht mal ermitteln und dann meld Dich einfach nochmal. 
Die Manuals sind im Netz zu finden und dort sind auch Detailzeichnungen der Hinterbauten drin. Dort kannst Du dann die Bezeichnungen der Lager rauslesen. Dann

Entweder in einen Laden gehen.
Bei uns in der Gegend gibts auch einige Geschäfte, die NUR Lager verkaufen und die Jungs dort können einem eigentlich immer helfen, wenn man ein Muster mitbringt. So bin ich zumindest zu meinen Lagern gekommen.

oder im Netz selber kaufen
Das wäre z.B. das Nadellager vom rm7
http://www.mercateo.com/p/334-0500770/Nadelhuelse_HK_1620_2RS_SKF.html

Auch mal interessant, damit man weiss was das alles heisst was aufm Lager bzw. in der Zeichnung drin steht:
http://www.fachlexika.de/technik/mechatronik/lager.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (1. Dezember 2007)

akmonides schrieb:


> hi leute,
> brauch neue lager für mein rmx.
> gruß



vielleicht interessant: rmx 2004


----------

